# Shortcut - skyscrapercity.com/UAE



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Now you can access UAE forum by these addresses

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/uae 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/UAE 

easy to remember and tell other people. All thanks to Jan :cheers:


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ Just another step towards the UAE section becoming the dominant force on Skyscrapercity.com!  The day will soon come when skyscrapers and Dubai are synonymous! In a few years time, ppl will be saying "They're building a Dubaiscraper in London!" Let's get that word in the Oxford dictionary if used often enough! You heard it here first...


----------



## guy_in_dubai (Jun 7, 2006)

:lol:  yay for the dubai forums


----------

